# Residency/uninhabitable house



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a house in Abruzzo, which is currently listed as uninhabitable. I have been trying for two years via English/Italian agents and a local geometra to get the renovations started. The position I'm in now is that I have quotes for the first phase of work, and planning permission for the wrong plans (the geometra was very reluctant to do what I wanted rather than what he wanted, and submitted his plans and not the ones we had agreed!) and a full geologist's report. The plans are close enough for work to start on the structural stuff, but will have to be resubmitted fairly soon. However, I've totally lost faith in the agents/geometra and plan to set up on site with my husband and dog in a heavy duty tent and run the project myself. 

Can I get residency if I'm living in a tent?! 

NB: can anyone recommend an experienced builder to oversee the project, with experience of 'quake proofing' and stone work in the Casoli region (about 30 miles from Chieti, near the Majella National Park)?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt it.

Residency is supposed to be a habitable home. There are requirements for sq metres per person. Heating etc. While some of these requirements aren't hard and fast I can't imagine a town clerk accepting a tent. Now a trailer/camper might be okay.


----------



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Nick. I thought that might be the case!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW is this about the prima casa tax? If so unless the rules have changed you don't need to live in the house merely have residency in the town. If you could find a rental that would be good enough.


----------



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

No, it's that I need residency in Italy, so that I can come back to the UK with my husband (from the US) and apply for a residential family reunion visa for him (following your earlier excellent advice), so we can move over permanently. Not a problem as I'm extending his UK visa to allow for delays in Italy! And in the meantime, until we become habitable, we'll just to and fro as the visa waiver programme allows!


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

*uninhabitable in Abruzzo*



Fiona C said:


> I have a house in Abruzzo, which is currently listed as uninhabitable. I have been trying for two years via English/Italian agents and a local geometra to get the renovations started. The position I'm in now is that I have quotes for the first phase of work, and planning permission for the wrong plans (the geometra was very reluctant to do what I wanted rather than what he wanted, and submitted his plans and not the ones we had agreed!) and a full geologist's report. The plans are close enough for work to start on the structural stuff, but will have to be resubmitted fairly soon. However, I've totally lost faith in the agents/geometra and plan to set up on site with my husband and dog in a heavy duty tent and run the project myself.
> 
> Can I get residency if I'm living in a tent?!
> 
> NB: can anyone recommend an experienced builder to oversee the project, with experience of 'quake proofing' and stone work in the Casoli region (about 30 miles from Chieti, near the Majella National Park)?


Oh Fiona!

My stars....I can just see you in a tent supervising!!!!!! I had to respond to this as it gave me a good laugh for the day.. Thank you.. Now, if you own the property I am thinking you can live in a tent but the local brokers could probably give you some sound advice. You can check out the website I have copied below and see if they can recommend someone in your area or even do it themselves.

Contact Vignaverde - Estate Agents in Abruzzo Property Experts

Have fun!
Charlotte


----------



## Fiona C (Apr 21, 2010)

He he, I won't say more than that - but I'm working through my problems with the agent/geometra and we're getting back on track (I hope!) And we should be there in about a month to make sure! We may get away with the tent, as it's rural Abruzzo, and there's a very live and let live attitude - I'm sure they'll laugh their socks off, shrug their shoulders ... and maybe allow it. We'll give it a go


----------

